# box of mercury and chalk...picture attached..need info



## jhnsncoach (Jun 19, 2006)

new one, i know it is now outlawed...lol any other info


----------



## capsoda (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Michael, That stuff is very toxic and the box is contaminated too. Hydrargyrum cum creta {mercury and chalk} was used as a medicine preparied with honey, boiled water, alcohol and two tenths of a gram of mercury and chalk.

 It caused horrendous side affects that were usually blamed on what ever it was supposed to cure and resulted in death.

 In England it was used to lift finger prints until it was discovered how dangerous is was.

 You can be poisoned by ingesting, breathing or contact with the skin.

 I would wear gloves and a resperator around it and put it in a large zip lock bag or two and take it to a toxic waste dump to be properly disposed of.


----------

